# Dinette Table



## Raptor107 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a front "L" lounge setup /3 seat dinette (2007 Apache) and wanted to add a Dinette table so was wondering if anyone has a Dinette table in Autotrail beech finish or similar. I would like one that has a rail at one end and a folding leg at the other, I guess the size is about 90cm x 60cm. I have tried to google breakers but haven't found one. 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HiDave

O'Leary's might have one. If not they will almost certainly have the bits you need to make one, or get a friend with a workshop to make one for you. It isn't difficult.

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Magnums of Grimsby, about 4 miles from Auto-Trail, often buy end-of-line AT parts. They also do a range of table legs and table tops.

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/

PS Why do so many folk mention O'Leary but not Magnum, which is a far larger facility and much tidier? :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> PS Why do so many folk mention O'Leary but not Magnum, which is a far larger facility and much tidier? :?


Probably because they thought Magnum was a posh, overpriced ice cream, until now Uncle. :wink: :lol:

You learn something every day - so thanks for that info.

Dave


----------

